# Lowdown on Klein Quantum



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

...yeah, it's a road bike, I know, but do any of you have experience w/ Klein Quantums? '91-'96, preferably. I'm betting they beat you up after a couple of hours but I also think they'd be wicked fast.

Thoughts?

What kind of demand is there these days?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Almost Zero Demand*

Especially if you're talking just a Quantum or a Quantum II
The Quantum Pros sometimes go for decent money...sometimes.

You should be able to pick up a nice Quantum complete for well under $500.

The Q-Pro is nowhere near as harsh as the Adroit/Attitude in my opinion. It also doesnt feel very fast to me. All the Cannondale 3.0 and 2.8 frames I've raced were much stiffer and felt much faster (although they all traveled at roughly the same speed).


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Quantum and Quantum II are a big big difference, just like Rascal and Pulse. the Gradient tubes and adjusted geometry on the Quantum II make a nicer ride and a much lighter frame. the Quantum II is actually a Quantum Pro with normal 1" head tube and aluminum or carbon fork. but indeed, the Quantums and Quantum IIs go for way less than they are "worth" compared to the modern standard aluminum crap that sells so well.

Carsten


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like the Quantum II began it's run in '93. 

The reason i'm asking is that I know of a '92 Quantum for sale that would fit me and has identical paint to my '92 Attitude (Magenta/Ultraviolet fade). I think it'd be cool to have matching bikes.

It was on Ebay w/ a BIN (auction has ended). I didn't bite at his asking but I did send him a message to which he has yet to reply...


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

I had a 91 Quantum with full Shimano 600. Nice old school aluminum road bike; had it about 7 or 8 years. I still like the classic Klein road bikes; just set it up with some bar-cons and I'm happy.


----------



## RockitJeff (Oct 8, 2005)

i built up a '97 Quantum frame this summer (this would have the gradiant tubing...

Great ride. Not a bike for riding centuries, but for most everything else, it rocks. Now, Carbon forks essential (ditto carbon handlebars and seatpost tho I am not sure how much it helps..

Previous ride was Cannondale 3.0. Prefer the Klein, of course. Plus it's SOOO much more soulful and paint job to die for and get's lots of attention.. .

eBay mid/ late '90's Quantums tend to sell for about $150. Mine was a bit less, and near mint paint. . . add light wheels and it's a mid 17 lb bike for not a lot of money...


----------

